# What Do You Guys Think Of Our Website



## VapeKing (28/10/13)

We really wanted to keep the interface clean and the the point. Do you find the website easy to use? Fast and functional?


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

Also anything we can improve that you noticed?


----------



## iPWN (30/10/13)

Only thing i don't like the the menu button . I would prefer it if the categories were listed without having to click on the menu button. Other than that very nice and clean.


----------



## VapeKing (3/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Only thing i don't like the the menu button . I would prefer it if the categories were listed without having to click on the menu button. Other than that very nice and clean.


 
Hi Ipwn are you referring to the mobile version or the pc version? I am not quite sure where you are talking about as all our categories are listed without having to click on the menu button?


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

i think u need to put more info on the products, like for example, the silica wick, gives the prices and width, but not the length.

so for R20.00, how much wick do you get?


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

same for the liquids, would be nice to see what ml is being advertised.


----------



## Riaz (5/11/13)

other than that i like it


----------



## VapeKing (7/11/13)

Riaz said:


> i think u need to put more info on the products, like for example, the silica wick, gives the prices and width, but not the length.
> 
> so for R20.00, how much wick do you get?


 
We will take note of this

On the liquids there is a selector where you can choose which strength you would like


----------



## Riaz (7/11/13)

hi, yes i saw that.

i was referring to the ml


----------



## VapeKing (7/11/13)

Riaz said:


> hi, yes i saw that.
> 
> i was referring to the ml


 
Sorry misread that  we will add that in too thanks


----------



## iPWN (10/11/13)

Sorry my bad , it only happens when viewing in split screen.


----------



## vape9 (6/1/14)

Hey VapeKing. My suggestion would be stock quantities, I had an issue on the site where an order was placed and paid for but stock was not available. You were very helpful and offered a suitable alternative which I appreciate, but since then have been ordering from a vendor than displays stock qty. Just my 2c.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

we will look at installing such a feature - it does display weather the items are in stock, out of stock or on pre-order but if you would like the actual stock quantities to be displayed we can look at doing something like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/1/14)

would be better for decision making too...if one eyes a certain product and sees that there is just one left

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

Will look into this - thank you for the feedback


----------



## Tornalca (24/1/14)

By far the best looking site of all the other SA sites!

Off topic, is your store a walk in store?

Just saw the lounge photos. Will pop in sometime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

thanks for the feedback  Glad to hear it


----------



## drew (24/1/14)

Good job on the stock quantities. The forum asked and you guys delivered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

drew said:


> Good job on the stock quantities. The forum asked and you guys delivered


Hi @drew, most welcome to the forum. Please, if you feel like it introduce yourself to us at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/unread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (24/1/14)

Yeah! Stock availability counter is awesome! Thumbs up!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

We have implemented a new system where all orders go through the site - Walk in orders used to be done separately so stock quantities on the site were sometimes incorrect, everything is on the site now so there will be no problems where orders are made is something is out of stock, you also cannot add a product to cart if it is not in stock so you wont have that problem again @vape9 

thanks for all the feedback everyone  It is most appreciated


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

Still need to find a way to show exactly how many are in stock but we are working on it 

Just noticed that its been completed


----------



## bwbwings (29/3/14)

Hi guys, UX specialist here, just a quick point:
Rotating banners are awesome to showcase multiple products but:
- They are distracting when reviewing other areas of the site (Eye is drawn to the rotation)
- They can be annoying when reading something and it scrolls away

If you are going to have them I would recommend pausing when the mouse if over, atleast the user can then read the contents. You might also consider reducing the size as it takes up the entire page and therefore have no additional place (before scrolling down) to show regular products.

Personally I would recommend showcasing specific specials (without a scrolling banner) in a specific "Specials" area of the home page and allow the user to either click "next" to view the next one or click through to a specials area.

Either way, awesome site, awesome specials and looking forward to ordering from you guys soon  

Will post other recommendations if you are keen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/3/14)

@VapeKing have you managed to have a look at the online order bug yet? My order still doesn't show an invoice after checking out after eft option.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

@crack2483 I think an online order where 1 or more items are out of stock will not be processed, but @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff will be able to supply you with an accurate answer.


----------



## crack2483 (29/3/14)

Gizmo said he was going to have a look. Item says plenty in stock.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

I assume just a bug in the system, hang on he will sort you out.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

@Gizmo I assume you are playing on the website at this very moment?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Busy sorting out kinks guys  @crack2483 can I have your real name and / or an order number

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (31/3/14)

Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff placed an order now and it's gone through and processed. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

What I like about the new Vape King website:

1. You place order, pay and make a note: "_will collect at vape meet_"
2. At vape meet you collect your order from @Stroodlepuff
3. Monday 12H00 a guy walks into your office with Collivery parcel
4. Open up and voila! another bunch of batteries
5. Pay for one get one free!

PS. @Gizmo / @Stroodlepuff just pm your banking details and what ref I should use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

johan said:


> What I like about the new Vape King website:
> 
> 1. You place order, pay and make a note: "_will collect at vape meet_"
> 2. At vape meet you collect your order from @Stroodlepuff
> ...



Hi Johan

Sorry about that! Knew there was a reason I left your order behind, I must not have seen a note :/ you can return them if you want else I will PM you the banking details


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Johan
> 
> Sorry about that! Knew there was a reason I left your order behind, I must not have seen a note :/ you can return them if you want else I will PM you the banking details



Just pm details - extra batteries never goes to waste


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/14)

We have a proper implemented mobile website now. Uses low amounts of bandwidth, responsive and designed for when you on the go. What do you guys think

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> We have a proper implemented mobile website now. Uses low amounts of bandwidth, responsive and designed for when you on the go. What do you guys think
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yip, placed an order this afternoon. Very smooth. Thanks @Gizmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Very nicely done @Gizmo - looks good on the iPhone - and loads super fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/14)

thanks guys constantly improving here and on vape king to make browsing enjoyable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Incase you aren't aware @Gizmo... the "Drip Tips" link is dead on pc.


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Ran the mobile site through FireFox on a Galaxy S3 both on a wifi connection and standard HSPDA connection.

The site responds quickly, instantly as with a normal pc browser. Items are clean and the menu selections are easy to navigate. Images are clear and load instantly with every page I had tried. scrolling in the detail/description is smooth and the layout is neat and easy to read.

Mobile site is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/14)

Drip tips are incoming Reinvanhardt  soon they will be full. Thanks BhavZ then I must be doing something right

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

Hi guys! On the website it states the Igo-W4 to have adjustable airflow. May I presume that to be a mistake?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

@Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff I see the Pro Starter kits are out of stock? When do you expect stock again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi guys! On the website it states the Igo-W4 to have adjustable airflow. May I presume that to be a mistake?




You may indeed. Will rectify in the morning. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff I see the Pro Starter kits are out of stock? When do you expect stock again?



2 weeks @Rob Fisher  and they will be improved again 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Thanks for pointing that out @Reinvanhardt 
I was confused by that


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 2 weeks @Rob Fisher  and they will be improved again



Sweet! I can guess on what the improvement is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 2 weeks @Rob Fisher  and they will be improved again



I have to say having a decent VV Starter kit available makes my life as a Vaping Evangelist so much easier! So easy to just send one URL to Stinkies than a whole bunch to make up a decent kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

the website looks awesome guys

i love how the pictures appear as you scroll down

very 'interactive'


----------



## Tornalca (25/4/14)

The only suggestion I have is to either sort the items so that out of stock items are at the bottom and/or have a banner across the image "sold out" before you click on it to see it is out of stock. Was browsing your new flavors and everything I wanted is out of stock.

Or have a filter to show only in stock items?

Also maybe split the sub menu under eliquids to have direct links to Vape King Juice, TopQ, Vape Elixir, 5 Pawn etc.

Just suggestions use it don't use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

The out of stock image ovary is busy being implemented as I agree with you that is a critical feature. Less clicks = happy customers 

I think I will do that E-Liquid Split too thank for the sound advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> The out of stock image ovary is busy being implemented as I agree with you that is a critical feature. Less clicks = happy customers
> 
> I think I will do that E-Liquid Split too thank for the sound advice.




Ovary??? Are our products having babies?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Overlay silly me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)

Spent a few hours on the new mobile website. This is what I call V2. Take a look. New look and improved performance as you guys know I'm obsessed with performance

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Looks good @Gizmo 

I like the pictures in the "bubbles". 
Loads very fast. 

Picked up a few things
- cant find contact details. 
- Amaretto is spelled as Amaeretto


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/14)

I will fix those thanks for the advice silver !

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/14)

Fixed!


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Well done

Picked up one more problem
Amaretto is out of stock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

@Gizmo just tried to add some stuff to my cart and my browser crashed. Retried twice more but adding different items - same result. Using Firefox 29.0
Chrome Version 34.0.1847.131 works fine.


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

Hmm, let me clear cache..

Try now. But press control + R first then try


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

Still happening


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Giz I am currently on the site, The driptips option doesnt work on the menu. There is no link to click on


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

i think your website is cool....whats even more awesome sauce is that your shop is like 5 min away from my house - the only down side is that my credit card sees a lot of action 

hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> Giz I am currently on the site, The driptips option doesnt work on the menu. There is no link to click on



They don't have stock yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/5/14)

Loving the new out of stock overlay!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Your sites are awesome in my opinion @Gizmo, they are probably the fastest sites I've been on!

Can really see the difference when using our super slow work connection, the forum and vapeking actually load faster than google!

On a lighter note, love the new e-liquid range, I'm planning to come through on saterday morning to test them out and buy a few! Really hoping to meet you and @Stroodlepuff too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

Thanks for the kind words! Thanks for the great suggestion tornacla!


----------



## CloudSurfer (3/2/15)

I quite like your website design and function its easy to navigate on both my PC and Cell. product descriptions are detailed and to to the point, clear images of the product makes you want to order the stock online. all in all very well put together.


----------



## Rafique (4/2/15)

Hows does the point system work, I have purchased a number of items from vapeking agents and never received any points. i also asked a question via your site and to date have not received a response.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/15)

Rafique said:


> Hows does the point system work, I have purchased a number of items from vapeking agents and never received any points. i also asked a question via your site and to date have not received a response.



Hi Rafique

Points are only gained at certain branches, we are in the process of implimenting it at all agents / branches however at the moment they are only available at Fourways, Parkwood and Pretoria. Points gained in store can only be used at the store which you purchased from, online points and in store points are two different systems IE you cannot buy from Fourways and use your points at Parkwood. However instore points recieved at Fourways can be used towards online purchases, we just need notification that you would like to use them so we can do it manually for you.


----------



## Rafique (4/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Rafique
> 
> Points are only gained at certain branches, we are in the process of implimenting it at all agents / branches however at the moment they are only available at Fourways, Parkwood and Pretoria. Points gained in store can only be used at the store which you purchased from, online points and in store points are two different systems IE you cannot buy from Fourways and use your points at Parkwood. However instore points recieved at Fourways can be used towards online purchases, we just need notification that you would like to use them so we can do it manually for you.




Hi 

Thanks for the reply, guess fourways will be seeing me soon then.


----------



## KB_314 (4/2/15)

I like your website ...but my laptop doesn't. For some reason my shopping cart has no memory - I add things but can't check out because it seems to reset itself to empty after a couple of mouse clicks? I was going to message because there are SO many things that have slipped through my cart and I really want to shop at your store again. My first order had no issues (bout 4 months ago). By the second, I think I had to order by email. I have a MacBook (pro - 2011 model I think), running the current version of OSX and I use the standard Safari browser (incase that makes a difference?). Not sure if anyone else has had the same issue?


----------



## Ashley A (13/2/15)

You really need a division under the e-liquids now to select by brand. Browsing through 14 pages is really not an option.

I've just seen an article on liquid I didn't even know you had because I never saw it on the page. Also way to much effort to go search for each liquid that I do know and besides that, I would like to browse and buy stuff I don't know too but not through 14 pages.

I also second the option to display the quantity (ml) on the picture instead of having to click on it to go see how big the bottle is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

I have noticed that you put in a sub section for e-liquids by brand. Thank you for taking it seriously and fixing the problem.


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg (25/6/15)

Love the site. Just one issue. Am I the only one unable to view it in Chrome? Some elements load, while others don't. It used to work perfectly before the new overhaul. I've attached a picture of what the page looks like in Chrome.

Also, on a side note, the Aspire Nautilus Replacement BVC Coils are described as offering 1.6Ω resistance when the actual resistance of 1.8Ω is clearly written on the atomizer heads themselves. I believe this should be rectified to avoid disappointment.


----------



## EchoZA (2/7/15)

Great, couple of niggles... like my points are zero  ???


----------

